# What course of action can I take re: customer slandering my company



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

After reading your last post I think it's obvious the HO and whomever is advising her has been hittin' the crack pipe once too often!


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I always take lots and lots of pictures of everything I have touched. A picture speaks a thousand words and when you have proof you're not at fault and she don't, you'll win. When it's a 'he said/she said' story, he with the evidence wins.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree totally. By the time we've finished a project (basements) we will have at _least_ 1,000-1,500 photos compiled from shots taken throughout the job.

It's helped out many times during construction...usually after sheetrock is up and I'm walking around going..."hmmm, I could have sworn I had this room wired for 6 can lights, wonder why there's only 5?", etc, etc.

After a project is finished we will take an additional 200-300 shots with a digital slr AND a hi-def camcorder walk through.

You can NEVER have too many pics and in the digital age it's pretty easy.

J


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd slap a false lien on her home. Just for fun.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

It has been brought to our attention that your constant defamation of our company is ongoing. I demand a list of your concerns, for use to work from and compose, a warranty work order to rectify the concerns you have with our craftsmanship on your property as stated in out contract.

If further defamation is discovered, further legal action will be pursued. I suggest you contact your legal representative on these matters, as they are serious in nature and not taken lightly in litigation.


----------



## CA Contractor (Nov 29, 2007)

LawnDart, since you stated the h/o tipped your installer, that person is a witness this h/o was not unhappy w/the work. What about sending a certified letter stating:
1) she was OK when the work was complete - even tipping the installer
2) she paid the final payment
3) she never contacted you about problems
4) you run a legit business & are very upset she would contact Angie's List & not give you the option of making any repairs/corrections.
Maybe include that you've consulted w/your attorney who suggested you get a copy of the invoice itemizing the work the other contractor had to repair (send a copy to BBB so they are aware you are at least checking into this). Try your best to get all of the facts then you can decide what to do. Good luck! Can any of you w/the list to be signed off when work is complete maybe post for all? Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is what I made. It is very simple but gets followed through before I even give them the final invoice and warranty.

Ed

TO: ___________________________________ Date: __________________
OF: ___________________________________ Substantial Completion Date 

*FINAL WALK-THROUGH INSPECTION REPORT FOR CUSTOMER SATISFACTION*



Did Right Way Roofing Company notify you by phone in advance regarding the scheduled start date?


Where you comfortable with the job progress, (allowing for weather delays)?


Was the job site manned adequately from the start to the finish? 


Was the job site clean up done to your satisfaction, especially the end of job clean up with the rolling magnet? 


Where you shown job progress photos documenting all of the work being done including any additional work required?


Did we leave you some left over materials for you to keep?


Were you aware of the daily supervision visits by the project manager and owner of Right Way Roofing?


What is your over all opinion of the quality of the roofing installation and the finished appearance of the new roof?


Are you satisfied with all of the flashing details? I.e. Chimney, drip edge, vent pipes, and all chimney housings and chases?


Are you satisfied with the appearance and functionability of the newly installed ridge and/or eave venting systems?


Were you kept advised of any additional work that might have been required? I.e. plank or plywood decking 
repairs or overlay, unforeseen additional layers of roofing, additional ice and water shield, fascia and soffit condition, ventilation, sheet metal counter flashings, gutters with downspouts, and drip edge metals? 


Were you made aware of seasonal peculiarities involving colder weather shingle application appearances, if applicable?


Is there anything that we could have done to service you better during the course of this roofing project, ( besides controlling the weather for scheduling )?


Please list any additional comments that you would like to share that have not been specifically addressed.













*Home Owner: ____________________________Submitted By: _______________________*


*Date:* __________________________________ *Date: _______________________*

Final acceptance and approval of the entire project shall be implied if this form is not filled out within one week.




.


----------



## TigerFan (Apr 11, 2006)

lawndart said:


> Has anyone had a lawyer contact a person like this in the past? What is my best course of action?
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm really upset. Thanks in advance.



I have had a lawyer send a cease and desist and it worked. Only time that doesn't work is when the other party is a broke transient - ie, nothing to lose.

Homeowner has something to lose.


----------



## TigerFan (Apr 11, 2006)

Ed,

In my neck of the woods, taking the high road rarely seems to work. 

She'll be running your company down all day to the spa personnel.


----------



## rwremodeling (Sep 27, 2008)

*We wish you well.*

About us: 28 yrs in business, A+ rated by the BBB. Impeccable local written references dating back to the 1980's..... This year, a crazy client (she is a psychiatrist) posted a bad remark on Angie's List. Nothing we did could remove it, not even the fact that we had plenty of paperwork to prove the homeowner lied and lied and lied. Angies List did't seem to give a hoot.

The lawyer we consulted said we had grounds to sue the homeowner - you can't sue Angie's List. Not worth the trouble. A letter of Cease and Desist would not have removed the complaint from Angie's List which thrives on customers' complaints to justify its lousy existence.

Advice? Move on.
We did. It's frustrating, but then who said life is fair?


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

Heritage said:


> Call her in to your office and tell her that you want to give her a cheque for the damages that she claims.
> 
> When she comes in, lock the door and beat her up.:thumbup: quote]
> 
> ...


----------

